# [SOLVED] WiFi with NetworkManager stopped working

## victorsk

Hello everyone,

My WiFi connection with NetworkManager suddenly broke after I was installing software required by hplip installation tool (not sure if that was the cause but hplip was the last software I was working with before this issue happened).  I was also compiling and installing hplip software to troubleshoot my hp setup connections and who knew this may have affected my NetworkManager functionality.  :Confused: 

I've got plasma KDE and below is my 'emerge --info' :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wS2OP4VUGJBubJpG3q1d/

My NetworkManager is installed with 'consolekit' USE flag which is pulled together with wpa_supplicant when NetworkManager is emerged.

Steps I took to troubleshoot the issue:

- completely removed all hplip software I installed (I used 'locate' command to find any occurrence of hplip and removed it everywhere)

- unmerged all packages I installed that were required by 'hplip' setup tool (those were some additional python and network-related packages) I then ran 'emerge --depclean'.

- built and installed new kernel 4.12.8 and booted into it, but the problem persisted

- completely removed and re-installed NetworkManager together with consolekit and wpa_supplicant.

The problem is when I select WiFi connection from NetworkManager connections list, the message first says "configuring interface", then "setting network address", then the wireless icon fades its color and nothing happens, i.e. no internet connection.

This is the 'dmesg' trace when I try to connect to WiFi:

```

[ 7580.490044] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[ 7635.707411] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[ 7635.707662] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[ 7635.822593] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[ 7635.822838] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[ 7635.837578] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[ 7639.161644] wlp2s0: authenticate with 02:fc:8d:29:20:c0

[ 7639.163944] wlp2s0: send auth to 02:fc:8d:29:20:c0 (try 1/3)

[ 7639.165124] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 7639.166166] wlp2s0: associate with 02:fc:8d:29:20:c0 (try 1/3)

[ 7639.167415] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 02:fc:8d:29:20:c0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 7639.168636] wlp2s0: associated

[ 7639.168677] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

[ 7639.258916] wlp2s0: Limiting TX power to 27 (30 - 3) dBm as advertised by 02:fc:8d:29:20:c0

```

One thing I observe, is when I run 

```

ps -Ao pid,command | grep Network

```

I see a process with command:

```

/sbin/dhclient -d -q -6 -N -sf /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -pf /run/dhclient6-wlp2s0.pid -lf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient6-a60d8333-d143-4832-9851-0d8c9ca28ac8-wlp2s0.lease -cf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient6-wlp2s0.conf wlp2s0

```

Appear for a bit, then it disappears.

My 'ifconfig' output is:

```

*** My tethered phone device so I can access internet

enp0s20u1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 1a:3d:c3:0c:f2:50  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 8645  bytes 5096479 (4.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 9398  bytes 2264244 (2.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp1s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 34:17:eb:5c:5c:77  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2154  bytes 217085 (211.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2154  bytes 217085 (211.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.16.22  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fd00:fc:8d29:20c2:6923:7a70:fbec:94da  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::6457:89d7:36dd:1bcb  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 fd00:fc:8d29:20c2:24e9:5e54:b093:e697  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether a0:88:69:92:52:c0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1575  bytes 245712 (239.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 13  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 530  bytes 100765 (98.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Could somebody please advise on what could be the problem?

Thank you,

Victor.

ADDED: I was able to successfully setup my OfficeJet HP printer following this documentation: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/HPLIP rather than using tools provided by hp manufacturer's website.  However, my original problem mentioned with NetworkManager still exists.

----------

## victorsk

The issue got resolved.  Apparently, my landlord has re-set the wireless router so the WiFi connection is back.  Seems like my work with hplip software was just a coincidence with the connection going down   :Confused: 

----------

